# 6x9's in a b14 sentra



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I figured this was fine to put in the B14 section, since I don't know where else to put it.

[edit] I just now saw the audio thread, but I can't move it so I'll let someone else move it. It looks like from forum searches that these speakers won't fit and I'm going to have to return them... which is going to be difficult as these were gifts. I'm not sure. Maybe someone can help me. [/edit]

I sit and stare at my rear deck in dismay wondering how exactly I can get the Kenwood 6x9's I got for Christmas to fit back there. There's screw holes for speakers that big but the speaker hole is still quite small (the 6-something" stock speaker hole) and I'm concerned about the bars that run across the top of the trunk that connect the trunk lid arms together. Is there any modification I have to make to get these to fit? I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

I put my 6x9s in the rear quarter panels of my back seat.. works nicely, just be sure to put some dynamat or something similar on the metal around it.. to deaden the vibrations..


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

That's not a bad idea... thing is, I might sell this car soon because I want a 5-speed SR20 and I don't want to cut up the car because I want to sell it stock. My next car I'll do that on.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I actually replaced the 6 1/2" speakers in the rear with 6x9's. It gives it better clarity. I would recommend doing it but take your time. My brother did it and it looks kinda shitty.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Is it wise to place the speakers in little boxes and mount them to the rear deck, or does that look shitty? I want to try every alternative before I resort to cutting holes in the rear deck.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*WHY?*

You should use a good set of 6 1/2" coaxials instead of 6 x 9's. I have never heard a set of 6 x 9's that sounded as good as a properly set of installed 6 1/2"s. I would throw them in the stock locations with some dynamat on the rear deck for good measure. As for enclosures underneath that would be a tough one. The torsion rods that open and close the trunk are directly underneath and actually bent around the speaker magnet.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

UnderDog said:


> *Is it wise to place the speakers in little boxes and mount them to the rear deck, or does that look shitty? I want to try every alternative before I resort to cutting holes in the rear deck. *


Most speakers are designed to be put in big boxes (which is what your trunk is). Even if you could fit boxes around the torsion bar (of find some of those foam baffles they sell) it would probably cut down on your bass responese.

Juan


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

uh, coaxials are basically infinite baffle because they aren't application specific and very few cars have exactly the same volume in the door panels and trunk. (think they have to sound good in a trunk as small as a sentra or a trunk as big as one in a 70's cadillac) so how much air they get is not a factor. and think about this everytime you open your trunk the enclosure would become way way bigger than a box they were tuned for. to stop my babbling. how much air they get don't matter because they are coaxtials not subs. and you should ask for the reciept and take them back and get some 6 1/2's. the midrange doesn't sound as good on 6x9's and when u get subs the extra bass from them wouldn't matter.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

Hate to break it to you, but infinite baffle is designed for a large enclosure. Large means more than a few cubic feet. How much air they get *IS* a factor because too little and they will have very poor bass and midbass response. This is why you see so many kickpanels with a combination of door mounted midbass drivers because the kickpanels themselves don't have enough internal volume to give you any kind of decent response. Putting *most* coaxials that have been designed to work in a door or trunk into a small box will be the easiest way to kill its low end response.

No mention of a sub from the original poster, so I'm sure he wants all the bass he can get from what he has.

Juan




superfro86 said:


> *uh, coaxials are basically infinite baffle because they aren't application specific and very few cars have exactly the same volume in the door panels and trunk. (think they have to sound good in a trunk as small as a sentra or a trunk as big as one in a 70's cadillac) so how much air they get is not a factor. and think about this everytime you open your trunk the enclosure would become way way bigger than a box they were tuned for. to stop my babbling. how much air they get don't matter because they are coaxtials not subs. and you should ask for the reciept and take them back and get some 6 1/2's. the midrange doesn't sound as good on 6x9's and when u get subs the extra bass from them wouldn't matter. *


 *most*


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I agree with wes, get a pair of 6 1/2's, especially if your getting a SE-R, why have a pair of speakers that don't fit TWO cars? The 6 1/2's should be a drop in affair in both cars.


----------

